
We owe to the Macromedia and Adobe engineers for putting the web forward - fagnerbrack
http://www.brucelawson.co.uk/2017/eulogy-for-flash
======
smt88
If they were paid a fair wage and their companies profited, why do we owe them
anything?

I haven't looked into it, but there's the possibility that their work squashed
better, open-source attempts to advance the Web.

Flash was really useful for a long time, but that doesn't mean it was a
charitable project, nor does it mean it was a net positive on the Web.

